# booted to xp



## F350dude (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had my Phillips DSR704 for 4.5 yrs w/ great service, no need to hack. Recently it started stuttering so I figured the hard drive. I surfed around some and found this place so I popped open the box and put the tivo drive in my xp64 machine to just do it... I needed to format the new drive to FAT32 (it was NTFS). Well, I quickly found out that's a major no-no.

I have been successful of (it appears) copying my old drive (Maxtor 40Gb) to the new Hitachi 120 Gb using:

mfstool backup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfstool restore -s 127 -pxi - /dev/hdd

However, I think that boot sector 0 is dead since I booted up in xp and when I plug it back in I'm just left on the grey welcome screen without change. I know you can use MakeTiVoBootable but I'm unable to get that file onto the proper drive. Plus, I see a lot of talk about kernal work and linux may as well be chinese to me. No real hacking experience. Help please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Okay guys, I redirected the OP here for help and there's nothing here. But then maybe the OP has found his answer and didn't tell us.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.mfslive.org/

has what you need.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

FWIW Try the simple stuff first, Re-Check the Drive select Jumper.


----------

